# Gewinnspiele im TV mit 0137-Nummern



## Till-Rueger (26 Mai 2004)

Hallo Nutzer, 

für einen Beitrag im Bayerischen Fernsehen (Medienmagazin: Einblick) suche ich Personen die unregelmäßig oder regelmäßig an sogenannten CALL-IN Gwinnspielen mit 0137-Nummern im Fernsehen (Neun Live, RTL, Sat1-Quiznacht) teilnehmen oder teilgenommen haben und dabei schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben: z.B. mit ständig besetzten Leitungen für die dennoch Gebühren erhoben wurden, oder mit überhöhten Gebühren oder mit Gewinnchancen die gar keine waren. 
Die Person sollte in Bayern wohnen, eine Telefonrechnung mit solchen Abbuchungen vorzeigen können und keine Scheu vor einer Fernsehkamera haben. 

Ernstgemeinte Zuschriften bitte an meine e-mail: 

[email protected]

Die Aufnahmen sollten in den kommenden Tagen stattfinden, es ist also Eile geboten. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. 

Dr. Till Rüger
Bayerisches Fernsehen.


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2004)

An die  Forenteilnehmer:

Das vorstehende  Posting erfolgt in Abstimmung mit dem Betreiber, Name und e-mail Adresse sind verifiziert 

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Juni 2004)

Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Rüger,

gerne informieren Sie uns bei Gelegenheit über das Ergebnis Ihrer Anfrage, insbesondere dann über den geplanten Sendetermin.

Man ist ja schon neugierig ...


----------

